# Lost my Gun Cabinet Key



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

The cabinet is one of them K-Mart Steal Cabinets. Its got a barrel lock/key. My boy wants to get the crow-bar after it cuz I didn't lock the bottum lock lol

Ever lose your key and what did ya do?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Call a lock company. They can make you a new key.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a friend baught one of those lock picking kits and got pretty good with it. try it or as the previous post stated call a locksmith.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I had my home broken into and they went after my (cheapo) metal gun case with my crowbars and that is how I found my gun case bent to hell but they never got it open, I should post my photos of that case. 
I think you should haul the thing to the gunsmith shop or it will cost you plenty, a new case is $120.00 so if the locksmith is more than that just cut it open around the lock.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Locksmith to your location will be about $65. I just had company truck the we needed to enter. 















4


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If its a Stack-on or not the lock number is on the outside of the barrel. I lost my keys for awhile and called stack-on, cause mine is, and for $34 they sent me two keys. Then of course how it always happens the keys were in a pair of pants I never wound have thought to look in, found 3 days after I got the replacements. Then I guess a thief could break in my house, see the safe and also call stack-on then return with the key later.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Screwdriver worked pretty good for the bastards that broke into mine about 15 yrs ago...glad it worked out for you...you wouldnt think they would charge you $34 though??? you bought there product...charge you the cost of the keys plus shipping and hope you possibly buy more from them or brag about the excellent custumer service you recieved...I was in a gunshop several years back and the owner told me that a guy who recently bought a Browning safe from him had his house broken into...he said it appeared they tried for hours to get into that safe with no luck(guy was out of town) Browning supposedly took good care of the guy...considering the price of the safe they needed to take care of him.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I called around. One would of came out but wanted $75.00. So I took the crowbar out. It took me 30sec and all it did was pop the face off the lock and flew open. I realy didn't expect it to hold out a thef but it did the job keeping the kids out. I'm goin to go up and get a padalock and clasp tomorrow just so I can be sure.


----------

